# Please help!!



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

Prego doe due soon, don't have a true date, just in the next 3 wks. No temp, eating fine, seems just a little off. Wormed in Feb. has diarrhea!! Not sure what to do for her???? Thanks so much for any advice!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Is she, newly, out on pasture? Did you have a fecal done in Feb? Did you deworm her twice 10-14 days apart? Cocci is something I think about when I see runny poop. Usually occurs in kids, but, I almost lost an adult doe to cocci before I figured it out. She had a 5 week old kid at the time. Sometimes they get a little funny when they get close to kidding. If you think it's just dietary...give her some pepto...6mls for a couple of days

I would take her temperature, if that is OK, I would get a fecal done, and treat if needed. If that is ok, I'd give her a shot of B-complex, and a shot of Bo-Se, also a CD/t shot, she will need that anyway, and if done soon will help protect the newborns. 

We have had some cases of milk fever this year so I would make sure she's getting enough calcium, either through drench or give her some tums...you may need to crush them up and drench them. Mine won't eat tums.


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

Di said:


> Is she, newly, out on pasture? Did you have a fecal done in Feb? Did you deworm her twice 10-14 days apart? Cocci is something I think about when I see runny poop. Usually occurs in kids, but, I almost lost an adult doe to cocci before I figured it out. She had a 5 week old kid at the time. Sometimes they get a little funny when they get close to kidding. If you think it's just dietary...give her some pepto...6mls for a couple of days
> 
> I would take her temperature, if that is OK, I would get a fecal done, and treat if needed. If that is ok, I'd give her a shot of B-complex, and a shot of Bo-Se, also a CD/t shot, she will need that anyway, and if done soon will help protect the newborns.
> 
> We have had some cases of milk fever this year so I would make sure she's getting enough calcium, either through drench or give her some tums...you may need to crush them up and drench them. Mine won't eat tums.


I did worm twice! I just tried to give her tums, she wouldn't eat it, lol, gonna crush it. Temp is fine. She's not new to the pasture. I did give peto and diarrhea has stop, not sure if I should of gave the peto,  but remember reading about it! Do u know if I can get stuff for cocci at tsc? Also if she cocci will I need to treat all my goats for it? We don't have a vet around here that deals w goats but can they still test for worms and the cocci? Thanks so very much


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Take a fecal sample in to the vet and have them test for parasites including coccidia. Any dog vet should be able to do that. She may have parasites and you aren't treating for the right parasite. Best to find out what is going on through a fecal test.


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Take a fecal sample in to the vet and have them test for parasites including coccidia. Any dog vet should be able to do that. She may have parasites and you aren't treating for the right parasite. Best to find out what is going on through a fecal test.


Thank you calling our dogs vet!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Di gave excellent advise. Please understand that the most likely cause this time of year is eating lush green stuff. Also understand that just because you wormed her, doesn't mean she is parasite free. What did you worm with? Some wormers are not effective in certain areas. I've never killed one with Pepto. Sounds like that is working. I would continue to give it as needed. Also Probios to jump start her rumen back on track. Can you take a picture of her?


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Di gave excellent advise. Please understand that the most likely cause this time of year is eating lush green stuff. Also understand that just because you wormed her, doesn't mean she is parasite free. What did you worm with? Some wormers are not effective in certain areas. I've never killed one with Pepto. Sounds like that is working. I would continue to give it as needed. Also Probios to jump start her rumen back on track. Can you take a picture of her?


So I wormed w Dumor goat dewormer, I just also got some agri-mectin Paste 1.87 ivermectin, called our dog vet he won't do it,  really!!!! Grrrrrr!! Should I do Paste if so how much and is it safe for prego's? I put some apple cider vinegar in their water also!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would worm her with Ivomec plus..cover a large worm base and safe for pregnant does..1 cc per 40# sub Q I would also give her cd antitoxin every 12 hours until she is dry...Probios to restore flora in her gut..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

also pepto is fine...6-8 cc


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

red78232 said:


> So I wormed w Dumor goat dewormer, I just also got some agri-mectin Paste 1.87 ivermectin, called our dog vet he won't do it,  really!!!! Grrrrrr!! Should I do Paste if so how much and is it safe for prego's? I put some apple cider vinegar in their water also!


I also just got some copper to give to the girls, should I give also along w the prob's? Thanks so much


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

copper is good too if they need it ...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

red78232 said:


> So I wormed w Dumor goat dewormer, I just also got some agri-mectin Paste 1.87 ivermectin, called our dog vet he won't do it,  really!!!! Grrrrrr!! Should I do Paste if so how much and is it safe for prego's? I put some apple cider vinegar in their water also!


You won't hurt her with the ivermec paste. Most people recommend 3x the dose for goats. So if she weighs 100lbs, give her 300lbs worth. I just give half a tube to any goat. But that's me. I'm sorry you can't get a fecal done. I think there are places you could send a sample. Might be worth it for you to get an idea where you are at with your parasite program. I'm still not convinced there is anything terribly wrong with your doe. I hate to throw the whole medicine cabinet at a basically healthy animal. It still could just be eating some rich green plants. When that happens with mine, I just watch them. If they go from "the plops" to diarrhea, I start the Pepto and see if I can get them to eat more dry hay. Most can be managed with only this. I sometimes give Probios too, especially after a course of Pepto. We could probably be giving you better advise if we saw a picture of your doe.


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> You won't hurt her with the ivermec paste. Most people recommend 3x the dose for goats. So if she weighs 100lbs, give her 300lbs worth. I just give half a tube to any goat. But that's me. I'm sorry you can't get a fecal done. I think there are places you could send a sample. Might be worth it for you to get an idea where you are at with your parasite program. I'm still not convinced there is anything terribly wrong with your doe. I hate to throw the whole medicine cabinet at a basically healthy animal. It still could just be eating some rich green plants. When that happens with mine, I just watch them. If they go from "the plops" to diarrhea, I start the Pepto and see if I can get them to eat more dry hay. Most can be managed with only this. I sometimes give Probios too, especially after a course of Pepto. We could probably be giving you better advise if we saw a picture of your doe.


Thanks so much heading out right to get pics!!


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

red78232 said:


> Thanks so much heading out right to get pics!!


This is my Zoey! No more diarrhea since I gave the peto so I'll wait and see I guess! Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is a cutie.glad her bums dried..as said above..give probios tonight to help restore her flora...


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

She's beautiful. I love those blue eyes. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She looks pretty healthy. I don't think I would add much to what you already did. Just watch her. You can still look into getting a fecal done as it's better to try and do when it's not an emergency anyway.


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> She looks pretty healthy. I don't think I would add much to what you already did. Just watch her. You can still look into getting a fecal done as it's better to try and do when it's not an emergency anyway.


Thanks everyone!!!! Giving the probi later today! Will be watching her closely!! Thanks for all the help!!!! Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

red78232 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!! Giving the probi later today! Will be watching her closely!! Thanks for all the help!!!! Very much appreciated!!!


Well the diarrhea is back, gave more peto, prbio's, and the wormer paste and the cdt shot!  she's made at me, poor thing! Going to try and a vet tmrw that will at least look at her stool sample!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ugh...sorry its back...hope the vet can offer solutions : ) let us know how it goes


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

happybleats said:


> ugh...sorry its back...hope the vet can offer solutions : ) let us know how it goes


Any idea how much oral cal mpk I can give a Nigerian dwarf??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never used Cal MPK!!! and I have been searching for the dose all I found useful is this recipe which looks like to you give the whole thing...Ill keep looking for answers..I do hope this helps


1 Pint Oral CMPK
1/8th cup of molasses
1 quart warm or hot water (Hot, since you are in MI)

Mix thoroughly and offer to doe. They just suck it down.

You could just put whatever amount that you are drenching instead of the pint it calls for. By diluting it and adding the molasses, it takes out the sting. I don't have a single goat that won't mob me for the stuff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I found something lol...looks like 30 cc is the dose..


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I found something lol...looks like 30 cc is the dose..


Thank u so very much!! Talk to the vet (dog vet) (lol all we have) no worms or cocci and talked w a goat guy at tsc he said to give her the oral cal mpk cause that's all they had w Ca. He thinks she needs the ca. Cause she's almost due. Hope this helps our sweet zoey! Thanks again happybleats! This is our first prego doe here, poor zoey!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats good news, there are no worm issues....If she is carrying multiple kids then we can assume its a toll on her...be careful not to change her feed program or offer new items at this time...the calcium is a good idea to be sure she is getting what she needs...I like the recipe I found..seems "friendlier" lol...If she struggles with the runs again...give her cd antitoxin and b complex just to support her system


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Thats good news, there are no worm issues....If she is carrying multiple kids then we can assume its a toll on her...be careful not to change her feed program or offer new items at this time...the calcium is a good idea to be sure she is getting what she needs...I like the recipe I found..seems "friendlier" lol...If she struggles with the runs again...give her cd antitoxin and b complex just to support her system


Well it seemed to work!!!!  back to normal goat pellets! Yippee


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yahoooo...love to hear happy endings..in this case happy berries


----------

